# What is your current "scared your gonna run out" le or disc. items?



## pumpkincat210 (May 27, 2007)

Is there an item you don't want to use because your afraid your going to run out?  I want to hear them!

Mine are:
Flirty Number e/s
parrot e/s
lucky green e/s
mouthwatering lipglass
Fashion leader glimmershimmer
loves pink glimmershimmer
Modern Ms. Lipstick
Mauvism paint


----------



## duch3ss25 (May 27, 2007)

Oh yeah, I've limit my use of bagatelle & earthly delight. I'd be crying the day I finally run out. MAC better re-release these items out -- and soon!!


----------



## aziajs (May 27, 2007)

Smashbox Pin Up duo.  It's so beautiful I rarely touch it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 27, 2007)

Cheek blush and pure vanity lipglass.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (May 27, 2007)

brill & de menthe e/s, I have 6 backups of each and I still feel like I it's not enough


----------



## yummy411 (May 27, 2007)

pearl sunshine beauty powder! oh yeh, pure vanity l/g


----------



## xbrookecorex (May 27, 2007)

I should have bought another B Rich e/s from Technacolor! They're easy enough to find around though. 

Andddd I have 3 Shooting Stars, Im on #2 and I think I need another :/


----------



## VeronikaJ (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Cheek blush and pure vanity lipglass._

 
Cheek blush is a permanent color.  You can always get it at MAC stores. HTH


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 27, 2007)

Lucky Green, i only have one and am afraid to use it


----------



## ledonatella (May 27, 2007)

I have palette's I love like Tempt Me eye palette, Temperly and Take Wing palette (although that's still on mac.com). Also Thunder eyes,  Smokey Eyes palette from this past Christmas. I know some colors in these are perm. but they are so much more special to me all grouped together like that, weird I know.


----------



## Hilly (May 27, 2007)

rose blanc


----------



## stefania905 (May 28, 2007)

Glissade MSF 

..but i can prob buy another here or ebay when i run out


----------



## iamlelilien (May 28, 2007)

Crystal Rose lipglass. :[


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 28, 2007)

Bait lipglass
Sea Myth eyeshadow

I miss lure ;.;


----------



## clockworkrose (May 28, 2007)

I was an idiot and didn't buy any backups of Botanical e/s from a year or so ago. I'm still kicking myself and save it only for very special occasions.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (May 28, 2007)

pink clash lipglass.


----------



## pinksugah (May 28, 2007)

- Petticoat MSF. scared to continue using mine.
- lucky green e/s.
- real doll l/s.
-pearl sunshine BP.


----------



## mezzamy (May 28, 2007)

bare slimshine

but im convinced they'll make these permanent


----------



## melliquor (May 28, 2007)

Mothbrown & pearl sunshine beauty powder & rocking chick l/s


----------



## geeko (May 28, 2007)

yes...it's stereo rose msf for me. So far i only touched it once.

I love my lightscapade msf a lot too....i'm tryin to limit using it but i can't as it's my HG highlighter


----------



## princess (May 28, 2007)

Petticoat MSF.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

I'm not going to run out soon but Real Doll lipstick, I'll really miss it once it's gone. =(

And I've noticed that my Shimpagne is getting flatter and less round everyday. D:


----------



## BlahWah (May 28, 2007)

Magic dust e/s.  Didn't realize how much I use it, but Barbie's starting to become quite fuzzy. =P

I'm nowhere near finishing these, but I'll cry the day they're done:

Bronze Sugar l/g
Flash of Flesh l/g
Apres Sol l/s
Casino e/s
Lightscapade msf
Graphic Brown f/l (just make this perm!!)


----------



## minerva (May 28, 2007)

Goldenaire pigment!


----------



## styrch (May 28, 2007)

Lightscapade MSF.


----------



## Bybs (May 28, 2007)

Pearl sunshine......I think that I'll actually shed a tear when it's gone


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 28, 2007)

Waternymph e/s and Reed blush


----------



## melaniumom (May 28, 2007)

Blue Pigment from the Rebelrock collection.  

It is my absolute favorite color. My son actually DUMPED my original jar. Thankfully I was able to get another for a decent price off of ebay. I dread the day I run out


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeronikaJ* 

 
_Cheek blush is a permanent color.  You can always get it at MAC stores. HTH_

 
Thanks. I just don't see it on the site anymore.


----------



## verdge (May 28, 2007)

My Lightscapade Higlighter....


----------



## spectrolite (May 28, 2007)

MAC Belle Azure e/s
Chanel Lumiere D'Artifices palette

I do use these products when I need to though. I don't want to hold on to them even though I love them heaps. I'm thinking that one day the e/s will be re-released too!


----------



## MissMarley (May 28, 2007)

Crystal Rose lipglass, Tenderling/Pinch of Peach blush duo, Lightscapade MSF (I have two), and my Clinique Black Lily (the perfect muted red. It was a Different Lipstick, and a lot of people confuse it with Black Honey, but Black Lily was soooooooo much better, and I only have one tube left)


----------



## Deirdre (May 29, 2007)

Casanova Lipstick.  I got one backup, but even though it's an everyday kind of color, I only wear it on special occasions, I love it so much.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 29, 2007)

Real Doll l/s
Style it up l/s
Rebelrose l/s
Pearl Blossom bp...


----------



## Aussiechick28 (May 29, 2007)

Moonflower e/s
Rose Blanc e/s
Gaily Slimshine - i have an insane number of these.


----------



## user79 (May 29, 2007)

Corps de Ballet lipglass.


----------



## rouquinne (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_I'm nowhere near finishing these, but I'll cry the day they're done:

Bronze Sugar l/g
Flash of Flesh l/g_

 
ditto on these and add Sizzlepeach l/g to the list.


----------



## noteventherain (May 29, 2007)

I have a bunch of the same ones as BlahWah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my #1 thing is Sundressing spray bronzer (lovelovelove this stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Deckchair and Coco pigment (lol even though Subtle is a suitable dupe for Coco and I have 2 backups of that, I'm still scared to use my Coco)
Flash of Flesh lipglass
Casino eyeshadow
Graphic Brown fluidline
Elaborate lipglass
all of my shadows from the pandamonium quad and the inventive eyes quad
Girliscious eyeshadow (my favorite pink shadow)
Beaded eyeshadow

and I think that's about it. . . but that's a LOT!


edit:  ah. . . and my Miss Ross and Cockatease lipsticks


----------



## ruca_or_hina (May 29, 2007)

test pattern l/l
coco beach pigment
goldenaire pigment


----------



## ruca_or_hina (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_MAC Belle Azure e/s
Chanel Lumiere D'Artifices palette

I do use these products when I need to though. I don't want to hold on to them even though I love them heaps. I'm thinking that one day the e/s will be re-released too! 



_

 


freshwater is SUPER close to belle azure & it's perm HTH


----------



## gabi1129 (May 29, 2007)

i have just recently gotten into how great MSF's are. ive had glissade for a few months and i was uber lucky to find lightscapade a month ago at one of the counters i frequent! im so angry that i didnt realize how great they are and that i didnt buy back ups!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 29, 2007)

*~*My dear Pink Meringue l/g...*~*


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2007)

Mine are:
- Brill e/s
- Graphic Brown Fluidline
- Barbie Don't be Shy Blush
- Strange Hybrid Petapoint and Flerry Blush
- Fun Fun l/s
- Flowerplay l/s


----------



## effloresce_ (May 31, 2007)

I can't believe i almost didn't buy it.. but Flowerplay l/s. Also Danse l/s.


----------



## peaudane (May 31, 2007)

Twillery e/s!!!
Also French Grey and Bagatelle e/s


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 31, 2007)

I'm scared that the MAC website is gonna run out of Take Wing before I get a chance to order it (once I get more money)!! D:


----------



## lsperry (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I'm scared that the MAC website is gonna run out of Take Wing before I get a chance to order it (once I get more money)!! D:_

 
They’re at the CCOs. Have you tried one near you? I bought a back-up for $24.50. They must be plentiful, too, because they've been there for about 2 months now.

HTH


----------



## Jacq-i (Jun 1, 2007)

Fun Fun l/s
Bunny Pink l/s
Don't Be Shy blush

I love pink!


----------



## sakura88 (Jun 2, 2007)

Real Doll l/s
Rocking Chick l/s
Tres Cher l/g


----------



## tricky (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll be very sad when i run out of Lovely Lily pigment. However I doubt that will ever happen since I've had it for a year and I've hardly made a dent in it at all. 

And Heatherette l/s too.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2007)

Reading all of your lists makes me think of all the disc products I love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mine are:
Pollen e/s (a great highlighter)
15 minutes l/s
Lightscapade MSF
Gold Dusk pigment


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jun 2, 2007)

pink cabana
glamousun
tres cher
petticoat


----------



## iraf13 (Jun 2, 2007)

mine is "Kissble" SlimShine !


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 2, 2007)

Fontainbleu Eyeshadow and Giddy Lipstick


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jun 3, 2007)

Don't Be Shy blush


----------



## asnbrb (Jun 3, 2007)

rockin chick and happening gal.  I use them sparingly (usually together), and I've got backups, but STILL.

oh, and stereo rose.  I've got a backup of that sucker too.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 3, 2007)

Rocking Chick lipstick (sweet Jesus why didn't I buy a backup!  excuse me while I smash my head in with a brick), Pure Vanity lipglass (see previous brick threat), Fountainbleu eyeshadow, Standing Ovation lipglass, Crystal Rose lipglass, Orchidazzle lipstick (WHY DON'T I BUY BACKUPS.  FUCK.).  Oh and my beloved Red no. 5 lipstick.  someone please brick me in the skull.  

And then there are the things I haven't even bought yet that I'm afraid are going to sell out before I have a chance to buy them.  Like the Pandamonium Eyes quad, the unreleased Blast O' Blue lipstick, and all the shadows from C-Shock.  oh the pain.

I wish I had a way of buying the Blue pigment that came out with...Rebel Rock, I want to say.  I'm a complete whore for blue in makeup because it's so hard to find and because it looks so good on me.  The fact that people sell whole jars of pigment on eBay for obscene amounts doesn't help a whole lot, either.


----------



## macaddict_xo (Jun 10, 2007)

The lipgelee im soo scared to run out of is Moonstone & Who's that lady..
The eyeshadow also im scared to run out of is Prismique


----------



## redambition (Jun 11, 2007)

i don't buy that many LE products... but here is my list:

yogamode BP (when i tired to a buy a back up it had sold out! wah!)
lightscapade MSF

yes, it's short, but i find that i'm more likely to get use out of my collection if i know i can buy another when something runs out. the BPs are going to become a weakness though, i can feel it.


----------



## hb21 (Jun 11, 2007)

Yogamode beauty powder
Petalpoint blusher
Slimshine in long stem rose.  
I haven't had any of these for very long but they've become staples for me, although I'm sure I'll find loads of other things I love just as much in new collections!


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 11, 2007)

Not sure if its LE or not but my Curiositease l/s is my HG of pink lippies and I only wear it for special times, I am very afraid of running out!!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 12, 2007)

i think it is pearl sunshine b/p for me, that stuff is so pretty i'm afraid to use it all up.  i almost bought a backup at my f/s store since they still have some barbie stuff.  but i said to myself i'll just check out the new b/p's and msf's coming out.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

lucky green
belle azure
waternymph

it took a long time to find a good blue, green or teal to really show up on me, and these ones are it...too bad i didn't buy any backups...


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jun 12, 2007)

Goldenaire pigment.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 12, 2007)

Glissade msf, i just gave my backup to my mom so i need another one.
naked you(looking for a backup
petticoat( i have two)


----------



## SmallKat (Jun 12, 2007)

Moth Brown E/S
And Cloudbound from Pandomonium Eyes- BEST Highlighter IMO.


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 13, 2007)

Rocking Chick lipstick (even though I had got a no. of backups)
Pearl Blossom BP (very natural & give a nice glow to the skin)
and the new Tendertones (cute packaging & colors)

How I wish MAC will re-launch the Barbie Collection, again......


----------



## ptamelissa (Jun 13, 2007)

fashion pack LG from the barbie collection


----------



## honesty (Jun 13, 2007)

Aw this post makes me so sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't imagine life without Graphic Brown Fluidline, Roleplay l/s, Jadeye Fluidline, and Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder. And I've pretty much head over heels in love with the new Tendertones and Firespot! OMG Firespot is the prettiest eyeshadow I have ever seen! I also have Big T and Afterdusk coming in the mail and I have a feeling those will be awesome too. Gah. Must buy backups.


----------



## nausea (Jun 17, 2007)

porcelain pink msf! hrrrmf..
seedling e/s

i kindda started thinkin on "cut back" on those 2 since they are daily used
all other limited editions i dont use daily so it will take a while..


----------



## lara (Jun 17, 2007)

If I know that I'm really going to like something, I usually buy two of them so I have a spare stashed away. Right now I'm not worried about finishing anything; I figure that if I totally finish my stock of an LE product, there'll be another one almost identical released sooner or later.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 17, 2007)

Pearl sunshine beauty powder


----------



## sarzio (Jun 17, 2007)

Petitcoat Msf
Heartfelt pink l/g (from deja rose)


----------



## Divinity (Jun 18, 2007)

Oooh.  I think it's budding beauty, the sweetie cakes quad, and springtime skipper.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 27, 2007)

corps de ballet lipglass...I bought propagate but it was not right for me how ever with that lip glass on top it looks nice on me.


----------



## Shanneran (Jun 28, 2007)

bagatelle and sunday best eyeshadows... petticoat msf ...


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 8, 2007)

So far they are the Graphic Brown fluidline
Dabble Paint (yes I still am holding on to that!)
Illusionary/Burning Ambition Mineralize E/S

Wish I bought backups for these


----------



## babylis12 (Jul 8, 2007)

tiger tiger lipstick (ive only had it 6 months and its almost half done :S I should have bought more than one)

funshine slimshine

stereo rose and petticoat msfs


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaddict_xo* 

 
_The lipgelee im soo scared to run out of is Moonstone & Who's that lady..
The eyeshadow also im scared to run out of is Prismique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think Moonstone is permenant. 

I'll be sad if I run out of Screenqueen lipstick, Angel Cream plushglass, Don't Be Shy and Fleurry blushes and Shimmertime pigment. 

But there is always eBay to get the DC/LE items from when they are finished.


----------



## sweetza (Jul 10, 2007)

-Petticoat MSF! Although I have two more I have already used one up entirely (in just a little over a year)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Aloof Lipstick from Amuse (PERFECT nude).

-Luella Pink Pink to Make the Boys Wink TLC.

-Maidenchant Blushcreme.

-Who's That Lady Lipgelee. (Moonstone just isn't the same, too silvery and frosty...)

Everything else I used in such small quantities I'm not too worried about.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 10, 2007)

As dumb as it sounds, I will probably cry the day I run out of Provence. However I know that's a far day away since I haven't even made a dent in it.


----------



## obbreb (Jul 11, 2007)

Graphic Brown fluidline!! I need a back up badly!

Also, I can't live without MAC Fix+ so I always keep extras of these.


----------



## captodometer (Jul 19, 2007)

Dark Flower and Happening Gal lipglass.


----------



## patty88 (Dec 28, 2010)

Artjam paint - I have 1 + a backup, and both are the holiday SE size.


----------



## katred (Dec 29, 2010)

Free to Be eye quad... Sensibility is already showing a lot of pan and all the other colours have dips. It was my go-to for so long because the shades just really suit my complexion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Also, now that they have the black triangle of death, I have to back up Underworld and Mystic l/s. Underworld I could probably dupe with Kittenish (although the finishes and hence the coverage levels are different), but that's LE too! Mystic was the first red lipstick I ever bought. I've never found another shade that looks so classic, understated and yet with impact. I'm really sorry to let it go. I just picked up Chanel's Rouge Coco in Rivoli, which looks a bit similar, plus I have time to buy back-ups.


----------



## EmWyllie (Dec 31, 2010)

Currently it's only one. 

  	Amorous Dazzleglass Creme. 

  	It's SO beautiful and I rarely use it because I'm so worried about running out of it. M.A.C. please Repromote so I can get a back up!!


----------



## Diva-T-Starr (Dec 31, 2010)

Cinderfella mineralize eyeshadow! I dropped mine and smashed it a few months ago. I scraped up what I could and put it in a sample jar at least I got to use the pot as a b2m item


----------



## starfire123 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have B rich eyeshadow however I find that it is hard to pickup the color on an eyeshadow brush. I feel like I have to scrape it almost


xbrookecorex said:


> Andddd I have 3 Shooting Stars, Im on #2 and I think I need another :/


----------



## mrsjonessoda (Jan 3, 2011)

Saint Germain lipstick since I heard they are canning it!


----------



## Sequinzombie (Jan 4, 2011)

^^ What?!?!
  	Ohhh no! Now I feel the need to go out and buy about 5 of Saint Germain lippies. D:
  	I'm going to be sad when when my dare to dare lipglass runs out. I wear it over gaga and get an insane pink lip.
  	Ohhh Add gaga on the list too. D:


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a small sample jar of Apricot Pink pigment, and typically it turns out to be my favourite, but I'm almost scared to use it other than on special occasions because I can't get hold of a full jar


----------



## venacava (Jan 13, 2011)

Your Ladyship pigment. Used up 1/3 of jar already and is petrified of running out.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2011)

Rave and Designer Purple p/g. I know that MAC has repromoted the pearlglides twice in the last two years, but still I'm concerned I'll run out of my purple p/gs!


----------



## missminikat (Feb 3, 2011)

I really need to wean myself off of Stereo Rose.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I kind of went nuts with it at first but it's because I find it so flattering on me, it gives me such a nice glow. I keep reminding myself how long it took for them to repromote it every time I reach for it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 3, 2011)

Going Casual creamsheen glass, I'm almost done with mine


----------



## belle89 (Feb 3, 2011)

Viva Glam VI SE...I never purchased a backup like I intended.


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 3, 2011)

modelette  eye shadow is sooooo pretty  i love it in the crease and outer v with naked lunch on the lid on days when i'm rushing to get ready!


----------



## starfire123 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have both of those but I never use them. I use undercurrent all the time


Anneri said:


> Rave and Designer Purple p/g. I know that MAC has repromoted the pearlglides twice in the last two years, but still I'm concerned I'll run out of my purple p/gs!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, if you ever want to get rid of them...


----------



## starfire123 (Feb 6, 2011)

Urban Decay 24/7 eyeshadow pencil is an EXACT dupe for Designer purple PG liner.........It is called Deliquient.. I almost bought it yesterday but I wanted to see if I could use my PG as an eyeshadow instead. It was an exact match so I am going to try to use it as an eyeshadow.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Well, if you ever want to get rid of them...


----------



## Anneri (Feb 6, 2011)

Good to know!

  	I like the UD's not so much as the P/Gs, tho - but next time I'm in the UK, I will pick up Delinquent!

  	Thanks a lot, Starfire!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 8, 2011)

Petticoat MSF and Superdupernatural mineralized blush. I love them with all of my heart!


----------



## mrsjonessoda (Feb 10, 2011)

I will be sad when I they stop selling Gaga too. I feel like MAC doesnt have enough Baby / Pastel pinks! When they do its LE and they sell out.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 8, 2012)

All That Glitters e/s, because it is the e/s that is the most useful to me.
  	Star Violet e/s, because it is my favorite e/s.
  	See Sheer l/s, because is my favorite l/s.


----------



## Boasorte (May 26, 2012)

Blooming Lovely lipstick. I have a backup that I won't open, my used one has about 10% left, Heroine lipstick, and Mink and Sable eyeshadow.


----------



## Edelmc (May 26, 2012)

Fantastic plastic ccb - I have hit pan and it's a fab highlight!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 26, 2012)

I wassss gonna be sad about Strange Potion Lipglass but I just realized that Pink Lemonade is sssuuupppeerrr identical!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2012)

The Liquid Powder from M.A.C to me an amazing powder ever. Let's hope this will never be discontinued !


----------



## LARAELYSE (May 26, 2012)

Flamingo lipstick...it was this lippie that finally made me understand the point of B/U's.  unfortunatly i didnt realize this until AFTER it was sold out.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 3, 2012)

Strada blush.  I bought it in Gareth Pugh packaging and hunted down a discontinued one from a lady here on Specktra and I'm STILL scared I'll run out.  It's the most perfect contour shade for me.  Next time they re-promote I'll be buying 3 or 4.


----------



## Edelmc (Jun 3, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Strada blush.  I bought it in Gareth Pugh packaging and hunted down a discontinued one from a lady here on Specktra and I'm STILL scared I'll run out.  It's the most perfect contour shade for me.  Next time they re-promote I'll be buying 3 or 4.


 Bone beige sculpting powder is nearly a dupe for strada IMO and perm at pro stores....


----------



## NATlar (Jun 4, 2012)

I was afraid of running out of mac heroine as i've been wearing it since it was released in our store with the Reel Sexy but since i have a backup now i'm not fussed on running out of the first tube.


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Jun 7, 2012)

MAc colour crafted and queen's sin l/s.  I have a never ending supply of colour crafted because its my HG, but I don't what I do if I run out of my  Queen's sin l/s, I only have another backup and I don't wear red lipstick except for queen's sin.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 9, 2012)

Edelmc said:


> Bone beige sculpting powder is nearly a dupe for strada IMO and perm at pro stores....


  	Awesome - thank you!


----------



## liba (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll be sad when I eventually run out of Elude. I just couldn't justify a ton of BUs at the couture price, but I still have one un-opened and now that it's summery out, it's been put out of commission, with bronzers replacing it.

  	I figure that I've got another 3 or 4 years of late fall/winter/early spring wear out of the amount I have left. By then, there better be something even better than Elude out there and fashion IS fickle - pale skin will be back in style eventually. I suppose I could take the huge trek to a CCO with my fingers crossed....


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 6, 2012)

Cutester lipstick although I still have 2 backups. I know that Chanel has a dupe of it minus the pretty glitter....but still... Creme de Anglaise cremesheen glass Coco pigment Shell Pearl and I sold my backup like a fool Perfect Topping MSF Prim & Proper blush HG status luckily I have a backup...but still! Ripe peach using it sparingly although I have a backup.... Vintage Selection paint pot...NO backup omg


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 7, 2012)

Virgin Kiss l/g (on my second backup of it from three years ago)
  	Mimi l/g (I have one last backup of it)
  	On The Scene c/g
  	Via Veneto d/g (need a backup ASAP!)
  	Eversun bpb (I'm now using it sparingly and need to back it up ASAP!)


----------



## Paisly (Aug 9, 2012)

My MAC store still has them in stock. They received a lot of them. Way too many. They had to pull it off the shelf. lol
  	They are still sitting there :O)


----------



## Paisly (Aug 12, 2012)

melliquor said:


> Mothbrown & pearl sunshine beauty powder & rocking chick l/s


  	are you gonna pickup a BU of moth brown? lol


----------



## angieangel (Aug 18, 2012)

Sweet sienna and subtle pigments, emote blush, too chic bp.


----------



## nuclearteeth (Aug 19, 2012)

Spitfire lipstick. I'm terrified by the prospect of running out.

  	And Perfect Topping. I'll panic once I actually hit pan, lol.


----------



## Eims (Aug 19, 2012)

Feel like I should've gotten a back up (or 3) for Dear Diary.


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 19, 2012)

lightly ripe l/s, i'm on my last backup and will be gutted when its gone.


----------



## makeupmonster (Aug 20, 2012)

It will be a sad day when I hit pan on Shell Pearl. ;__;


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought I had lost Pink Pigeon the other day and I was so sad until I found it in the pocket of a pair of pants I had not worn for a while.  I got all paranoid then and started contemplating BU's


----------



## duckrodeo (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm so scared to run out of Creamy Bisque eyeshadow. It's the best highlight shadow for me, even better than my last favorite which was Urban Decay's Virgin shadow. I've seen it on eBay a handful of times, between $12 and $25, but the seller's ratings haven't been great or I've had an uneasy feeling, trying not to get a counterfeit. I checked my CCO recently and they had ALL the MAC Me Over eyeshadows except for Creamy Bisque! I'm hoping Ever Ivory of the PLW Office Hours will be close, though I'm sure it's a matte shade.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 26, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> I'm so scared to run out of Creamy Bisque eyeshadow. It's the best highlight shadow for me, even better than my last favorite which was Urban Decay's Virgin shadow. I've seen it on eBay a handful of times, between $12 and $25, but the seller's ratings haven't been great or I've had an uneasy feeling, trying not to get a counterfeit. I checked my CCO recently and they had ALL the MAC Me Over eyeshadows except for Creamy Bisque! I'm hoping Ever Ivory of the PLW Office Hours will be close, though I'm sure it's a matte shade.


  I don't remember seeing CB at my CCO last time I was there, but will check when I go back this week. If I find it, I'll make sure to snatch it up for you.


----------



## duckrodeo (Aug 26, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I don't remember seeing CB at my CCO last time I was there, but will check when I go back this week. If I find it, I'll make sure to snatch it up for you.


  	Ohh that would be amazing! Thank you


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 26, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> Ohh that would be amazing! Thank you


  	Actually, I'll give them a call tomorrow while I'm at work.  If they have it, I'll ask to have it set aside for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> I'm so scared to run out of Creamy Bisque eyeshadow. It's the best highlight shadow for me, even better than my last favorite which was Urban Decay's Virgin shadow. I've seen it on eBay a handful of times, between $12 and $25, but the seller's ratings haven't been great or I've had an uneasy feeling, trying not to get a counterfeit. I checked my CCO recently and they had ALL the MAC Me Over eyeshadows except for Creamy Bisque! I'm hoping Ever Ivory of the PLW Office Hours will be close, though I'm sure it's a matte shade.


  	where is your cco?  do they deliver?


	I am half way through revenge is sweet.  I need a back up, dupe.
  	I need another mythical, I don't want to run out of outre, or carbonized, or watch me simmer.


----------



## duckrodeo (Aug 26, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I am half way through revenge is sweet.  I need a back up, dupe. 		 			I need another mythical, I don't want to run out of outre, or carbonized, or watch me simmer.


  	My CCO is about 45 minutes away, so I can't routinely check the stock there. I have weekends off which is amazing, but the CCO is in an outlet mall that is very popular. The next closest CCO is in Northern Washington, almost to Canada.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 27, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> Thanks again! You're awesome   My CCO is about 45 minutes away, so I can't routinely check the stock there. I have weekends off which is amazing, but the CCO is in an outlet mall that is very popular. The next closest CCO is in Northern Washington, almost to Canada.


  Just called and they don't have it :-(  Let me know if there's anything else you're looking for as I'm going to make a trip to the CCO today.


----------



## duckrodeo (Aug 27, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> Just called and they don't have it :-( Let me know if there's anything else you're looking for as I'm going to make a trip to the CCO today.


   Aww no worries! I appreciate your help  I can't think of anything else, but thank you for the offer!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 27, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> where is your cco?  do they deliver?    I am half way through revenge is sweet.  I need a back up, dupe. I need another mythical, I don't want to run out of outre, or carbonized, or watch me simmer.


  My CCO has Outré available. Two is the max I can purchase at one time, so let me know if you want them - they've set them aside for me. While I'm there, I'll see if they have Revenge Is Sweet.  Sorry, still no Mythical.   I have an extra Carbonized and I'm seriously contemplating selling my WMS (Shop/Cook), as I'm not sure I can pull it off with my skin tone. . Both are BNIB.


----------



## Eims (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm really starting to dread the end of my Quick Sizzle


----------



## roop300 (Nov 18, 2012)

gladiola
  	nude rose
  	quick sizzle
  	watch me simmer


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 19, 2012)

I am still kicking myself for not buying several Cyndi l/s backups. I know now to always use something that is LE right away to see if I need more than one. I knew it was going to available for12 months so I guess thats why it was put in my stash but not using right now and I forgot about it. Then I came across it a bit after its run and discovered it's my favorite lippie ever. My HG color. I got 5 or 6 of the Cyndi l/g at a CCO in San Francisco this summer. And it is very pretty but still not the l/s.

  	I think the color was quite popular so I'm still hoping MAC will repromote it. They could release it with a different name and collection as we've been pretty sure about other items they've done that with. But I really want them to repromote the same as a Viva Glam so the money goes to a great cause. Hopefully there isn't a conflict between Cyndi and MAC that would prevent this from happening. I haven"t heard anything. That just randomly popped in my head because they keep using GAGA. I have no issue with them using her a lot, I just want my l/s back.


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Nov 21, 2012)

You go to the cco in woodburn?


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Nov 21, 2012)

You go to the cco in woodburn?


----------



## smokeyrose (Nov 21, 2012)

My Wolf pearlglide liner... I am almost never using it because it took me so long to find it and I can't find a dupe!


----------



## turtledove (Nov 21, 2012)

I love my Cyndi as well, it is the most beautiful colour and one I can't find anything similar to. I also love my Rose Maiden lipstick which I can't find a BU of, for some reason all the ones on Evilbay are fake, it seems like they like to fake that colour in particular! I already bought one which I ended up returning as it was a bad copy, not even similar in colour to the original. I also was terrified of running out of my X-rocks blush but I managed to get one from the US.


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 23, 2012)

^^^I've tried to find dupes as well in so many brands and cannot match it. 

  	I think we should blast MAC with tons of emails pleading for them to bring it back to us.


----------



## roop300 (Nov 25, 2012)

i cant find a dupe for gladiola.. if anyone knows.. pls pm me! or if anyone is selling/swapping one, id be interested


----------



## smokeyrose (Dec 2, 2012)

turtledove said:


> I love my Cyndi as well, it is the most beautiful colour and one I can't find anything similar to. I also love my Rose Maiden lipstick which I can't find a BU of, for some reason all the ones on Evilbay are fake, it seems like they like to fake that colour in particular! I already bought one which I ended up returning as it was a bad copy, not even similar in colour to the original. I also was terrified of running out of my X-rocks blush but I managed to get one from the US.


  	Have you tried MAC On Hold? Seems to be very similar:

  	http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_cQvlfHoQk0o/TVAgN_RvC7I/AAAAAAAAHSE/dpzySZyZGq0/s1600/Mac%2BCyndi%2BOn%2BHold%2BSwatch%2BLipswatch%2BLippenswatch.JPG


----------



## pearrlkitten (Dec 5, 2012)

Moxie


----------



## duckrodeo (Dec 22, 2012)

Nikki Taylor said:


> You go to the cco in woodburn?


  	I did go to the Woodburn CCO about a month ago and there was one single Creamy Bisque hidden in the eyeshadows, last one against the wall. I scanned the rest of them and didn't see anything else hidden in there!

  	That one CCO is kind of hit or miss. I did manage to find VG Cyndi l/s there though!

  	Have you seen if they carry brushes? I always forget to look when I'm there, but I don't think they're traditionally stored where the rest of the MAC is, so that may also be why looking for brushes skips my mind.


----------



## wearecloudy (Dec 27, 2012)

Not afraid that I'm going to run out of but...I lost it. My Canton Candy paint. Maybe I can find it.


  	Scared to run out of.....

  	Strawbaby L/S.
  	Girl Friendly Paintpot (I'm close to hitting the bottom) I use it under almost every shadow.
  	Looks Like Sin Creamsheen Glass (Best color lip gloss ever. It's my holy grail.)
  	Extra Amps Dazzleglass.


----------



## sadiebaby781 (Dec 27, 2012)

love goddess l/s. I just got it and am now kicking myself that i didnt get a BU


----------



## turtledove (Jan 2, 2013)

smokeyrose said:


> Have you tried MAC On Hold? Seems to be very similar:  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_cQvlfHoQk...ndi+On+Hold+Swatch+Lipswatch+Lippenswatch.JPG


  Yes I agree, On Hold is similar and i do have it...but it's...not the same! I sound like a spoilt brat, I know, but iove that lipstick!


----------



## turtledove (Jan 2, 2013)

sadiebaby781 said:


> love goddess l/s. I just got it and am now kicking myself that i didnt get a BU


  Cherry Blossom by Revlon looks the same as Love Goddess on me...and is a nice formula. Plus super cheap!


----------



## lippyandlashes (Jan 3, 2013)

Cut a caper lipstick. But I have a few back ups thanks to the recent repromote!


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Jan 3, 2013)

duckrodeo said:


> I did go to the Woodburn CCO about a month ago and there was one single Creamy Bisque hidden in the eyeshadows, last one against the wall. I scanned the rest of them and didn't see anything else hidden in there!  That one CCO is kind of hit or miss. I did manage to find VG Cyndi l/s there though!  Have you seen if they carry brushes? I always forget to look when I'm there, but I don't think they're traditionally stored where the rest of the MAC is, so that may also be why looking for brushes skips my mind.


    yeah I've never really seen them there but I've never really looked either


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 15, 2013)

worried I will run out of I Get No Kick eye kohl, love it on the lower waterline
  	and now concerned to run out of Moleskin and Outre e/s as these are my workhorses for the crease in almost every eye shadow combo I use
  	and, now worried I will run out of Black Russian pearlglide, wish that would get repromoted, as it is half gone.


----------



## kittenish (Jan 16, 2013)

VG Nikki lipstick. Luckily I can still stock up on those. Solar White eyeshadow  Also Tete-a-tint Juiced Personal Style blush is my favorite contour


----------

